# Side-exit exhaust?



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic...Side_Exit_Exhaust_System_Dominant_GTO_Package

Whatchya guys think about this? Comes with:
Side skirt specific for side-exit exhaust, clean rear bumper, and side-exiting exhaust system?

I'm leaning towards doing this, given it's clean looks and custom/rarity. But I'm wondering if this would take any sort of hit on the power, or possibly increase it but not to the extend that the regular SLP, Borla, etc straight piping does?

Input?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Whether or not the side exits affect performance or not is a great question for the manufacturer. Ask for dyno results and a couple of references.

That said, I don't think they'll hurt performance. A few years ago, an outfit called Bassani had a terrific looking side exit exhaust -- then pulled it from the market because it hurt performance. They kept tweaking it -- then put it back on the market. Bottom line? They figured out how to make it work.

Let us know if you go for this as they're pretty rare!


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Sure thing, I'll keep ya updated!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I like the side exhausts; but I also like those big pipes coming out the rear. 

I don't know; I'm undecided. I guess for me it would come down to the cost factor; spending a couple K for something that I may or may not like better than what I have.

One things for sure, it would make your goat stand out from the pack!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I believe in PA, the exhaust must exit behind the rear seats. (Inspection requirement) I ran in to this problem a while back when I had a p/u with side exhausts. But I have seen trucks with the exhausts exiting the sides, but I have not seen any cars this way.

I'd check your local inspection codes before modding it that way.*


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

Only problem with all the side-exhausts on GTO's I've seen is clearance so they have to faltten/oval the pipe. Creates restrcition zones and cuts back on performance some. Still a big improvment over stock, just chunking the resonator is good for extra HP by itself. Just don't expect the same bump as you'd get from an out the back exhaust. But it looks cool.....


----------

